# PanaLivingRoom



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

This is where we hang out as a family when I'm not in the man cave.....
Its not a horrible setup.....

Phillips 47 LCD, Panasonic Blu-ray player, Nintendo Wii, Custom Built HTPC, Yamaha YAS-71 Surroundbar system.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks good, but could be even better with hidden wires. Looks like you could easily drop them down behind the wall or just get a paintable wire cover.


----------

